# Dark Blood Red Nail Polish Recs? Please?



## Hawkeye (May 26, 2005)

Hi there, 
I love dark red blood coloured nail polish. Right now I'm wearing Essie Wicked but I would like some other similar colours. If you have any recs please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 26, 2005)

OPI Red Red Rhine


----------



## Niclyf (May 26, 2005)

OPI Kennekbunk Port, Malaga Wine, Vampire State Building


----------



## Janice (May 26, 2005)

MAC Vamp


----------



## msthrope (May 26, 2005)

chanel vamp; it's the original blood red color that i don't think anything else matches.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 26, 2005)

DITTO on the Chanel Vamp....it's my FAVORITE dark blood red!!! Looks great on everyone too


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2005)

second chanel vamp! it's FABULOUS!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 27, 2005)

Gash by Urban Decay is my favorite.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jun 3, 2005)

Mac Rocker


----------

